# Last of my pre-season calls



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2015)

Got my last orders finished up this evening... I'm out all next week hunting (no work... woot!). Won't be filling any orders for a couple weeks now, as this past month has just about killed me. Here are the ones I got finished up tonight and will be sending out... with the exception of one that I just got started, but I'll explain that one below. All are glass/glass except the one maple burl that has the darker color under the center hole... it's slate (hence the darker color).

All the maple (curl, quilt, and burl) came from @Mike1950 , the YCB from @Yew, and the FBE from @Kevin

And, try not to be too jealous of my mad photo skilz. There was a lot of time and effort put in to these pictures... art gallery quality.






quilted





curly





quilted





YCB





YCB





curly side hole propped up on a YCB





red/black dyed maple burl





spalted FBE





maple burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2015)

Cast FBE burl (@Gixxerjoe04 cast, wood from @justallan )





Maple burl (slate)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2015)

And, here's one I got started for our resident crack... err wood dealer (@woodintyuuu). Insanely nice black naragusta burl. Taking my time on this one, it's going to be killer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Now that I'm looking at it, should have went with blue dang it, would have been american as heck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Now that I'm looking at it, should have went with blue dang it, would have been american as heck


#merica

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 15, 2015)

Awesome looking calls, Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2015)

Sweet looking calls - well played!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 15, 2015)

Great looking bunch of calls !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Good looking calls Jonathan but the angle of the photos make them appear out of round. Fire the Photographer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

Haha. That Is the result of taking the pics with my phone on the island in the kitchen. Put up a track light for my wife for her birthday, and it causes bad shadows there. Had to use an angle that didn't cause a shadow.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Heck and I thought I had been drinking to much!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 16, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Now that I'm looking at it, should have went with blue dang it, would have been american as heck


I disagree Joe - Its unusual choice but it really makes the live edge on the burl pop. The more I look at it the more I like it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful calls Jonathan. Cant wait to see that Naragusta finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful calls Jonathan. Cant wait to see that Naragusta finished.


I'm going to be out hunting all next week... so I'll probably get it finished up week after next. Or next month... depends on how complicated the finish is to get good.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Good Luck Bud I will be watching for photos. I ma hoping to get back out this weekend or next.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, last year was a bust. There were just way too many hens in the general area that we were hunting. My dad called tonight to let me know he had went up to check and see how the road was up the holler and saw 6 jakes in the field next to the one we usually set up in when it rains (and it's supposed to all weekend). So, I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I disagree Joe - Its unusual choice but it really makes the live edge on the burl pop. The more I look at it the more I like it.



True, the live edge does look good with it, but he could charge another $50 if it were blue for being so patriotic haha.

I'm hoping to go buy a truck tomorrow so I can go hunting Saturday, hope it's not an impulse buy just because of that haha


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> but he could charge another $50 if it


weren't his wifes call...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

I stacked them all out for one last group pic before they head out in to the careful hands of the USPS tomorrow... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> weren't his wifes call...



Tell her if she doesn't call in at least a 25lb bird and kill it, you're selling it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

I think you know her well enough to know that aint gonna fly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

